# Roll on ceiling texture



## Chayvo (Jan 28, 2011)

Has anyone used this roll on ceiling texture material that you use a regular paint roller to apply and can knock it down if required?Has it been sucessful or should I use a hopper gun?:huh:


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

You could conceivably roll thinned joint compound on with a heavy nap (3/4" at least) roller and come back and do the knockdown. You might want to try it on a scrap piece first to see if it's the look you want. It won't look the same as the type applied with a hopper.....


----------

